# Rome: A History of the Eternal City - BBC



## Brian G Turner (Jul 25, 2015)

Just watched the first episode of this - very good program with a strong pace, full of information and great scenic shots, without simply re-treading the same tired old spiel.

Would definitely recommend anyone with an interest in Roman history watch this while it's on. As of this posting, there are 12 days left to watch it on iPlayer:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01p65l8


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 27, 2015)

I watched all three episodes and found it fascinating; an interesting and unusual way of looking at the History of Rome


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 27, 2015)

I should pay more attention to TV schedules.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 27, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I should pay more attention to TV schedules.



It first came on years ago - BBC4 will no doubt be broadcasting it again in the next six months


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jul 28, 2015)

For those that like the format and the historian that did the Rome series, Simon Sebag-Montefiore, BBC4 are repeating his three part series on Byzantium: A tale of three cities. Which I quite enjoyed when it came out. It's on late at 12.30 am unfortunately, but then if it's on, I'm sure it will be available on iplayer tomorrow.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 28, 2015)

PVR is better quality and less strenuous on the Download cap. 

EDIT:
I set the Humax PVR to record the Series as well as something on Egypt. So much handier than my PC based Media System.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> BBC4 are repeating his three part series on Byzantium: A tale of three cities



Ooh!! I'll definitely have to watch that! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03l2shc


----------



## svalbard (Jul 29, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> For those that like the format and the historian that did the Rome series, Simon Sebag-Montefiore, BBC4 are repeating his three part series on Byzantium: A tale of three cities. Which I quite enjoyed when it came out. It's on late at 12.30 am unfortunately, but then if it's on, I'm sure it will be available on iplayer tomorrow.



I have Simon's book on Jerusalem which I would highly recommend to anyone interested in the story of that city.


----------

